
IPhones-Macintosh computers become apples of hackers' eyes - makimaki
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=080810051102.njhra1ru&show_article=1
======
nirmal
_Apple's Safari operating system is the basis for internet browsing using
iPhones..._

The Web OS is here. :)

~~~
clay
The entire article is a great example of laughably bad clueless tech
journalism.

~~~
silencio
Yes!

I attended that very session yesterday and almost fell asleep because it was
so shallow. I expected a bit more in-depth technical talk, not a glossing over
of basic objc/cocoa concepts and IDA Pro for Windows (maybe I was expecting
too much and Hotchkies was right on target, given the miniscule number of
folks who knew objc in the crowd).

I see the "journalist" just cherrypicked some marketable quotes, whoever it
was must have been bored listening to the rest :)

